# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Trung tâm ngoại ngữ tin học eco thông báo chiêu sinh

## ngoc_loanhn

*Trung tâm ngoa**̣i ngữ – tin* *học ECO*
*CƠ SỞ TRƯỜNG ĐH KINH TẾ HUẾ*

*THÔNG BÁO CHI**Ê**U SINH*

​
*Trung tâm tổ chức khai giảng các lớp:*

*Tin học:*

T_rình độ A, B cấp quốc gia__Kỹ thuật viên hệ quốc gia_*Ngoại ngữ*:

Anh văn trình độ *A, B, C* cấp quốc giaTiếng anh *giao tiếp*Tiếng anh *thương mại**Ngữ pháp* anh văn cơ bản, nâng caoPháp văn trình độ *A, B* cấp quốc giaLuyện thi *TOEIC, TOEFL, IELTS**Hàng tháng,* 

_Trung tâm khai giảng các lớp luyện thi cấp tốc tin học và ngoại ngữ để thi chứng chỉ A, B, C cấp quốc gia__Nhận hồ sơ thí sinh tự do đăng ký thi tin học, ngoại ngữ trình độ A, B, C__Tổ chức thi và cấp chứng chỉ quốc gia A, B, C vào ngày 20 hàng tháng_*Năm học mới*, *trung tâm còn tổ chức khai giảng các khoá học chuyên đề:*

_Thiết kế Website__Quản trị mạng máy tính__Cài đặt, sửa chữa và bảo trì máy tính_*Kế toán máy* *Internet – Email* *Lập bản đồ từ duy bằng Mind Map* *Xữ lý dữ liệu bằng SPSS**Lập trình ứng dụng C#, ASP.NET**Hệ quản trị CSDL SQL Sever*_Corel Draw , Photoshop__…__Ngoài ra, trung tâm nhận hợp đồng giảng dạy theo yêu cầu và cấp giấy chứng nhận cho các cá nhân, cơ quan, tổ chức có nhu cầu._

*Chào đón năm học mới – Back to School* - Trung tâm giảm học phí từ *20% đến 100%* cho các đối tượng là học sinh, sinh viên, và các học viên thuộc diện chính sách ưu tiên

*Đặc biệt:* - *Tặng 100 ba lô* cho *100 học viên* đăng ký *sớm nhất*
- *Miễn phí 100%* khóa học cho các *tân thủ khoa* năm 2011

_Cùng với đội ngũ giảng viên từ các trường ĐH và CĐ; Các giảng viên kinh nghiệm ,tận tâm, năng động cộng tác lâu năm từ các cơ quan chuyên ngành, Viện đào tạo trong và ngoài tỉnh, chúng tôi cam kết sẽ làm hài lòng quý vị phụ huynh và học viên khi tham gia các khoá đào tạo tại Trung tâm ngoại ngữ - tin học ECO._ 
*Học viên ghi danh trực tiếp tại VP đoàn trường Đại học Kinh Tế Huế, thông tin chi tiết tại địa chỉ website: http://eco.edu.vn*
​
*Trung tâm rất hân hạnh được đón tiếp!*
*TRUNG TÂM NGOẠI NGỮ - TIN HỌC ECO*
*Địa chỉ:* *Trường Đại học Kinh tế - Đường Hồ Đắc Di - Phường An Cựu - Thành phố Huế*
*Điện thoại:* *054. 3628.999. Di động: 093.5678.299*
_Website:__http://eco.edu.vn – Email: [email protected]_
​

----------

